# Simplicity Motorized Chute goes left not right



## MadeInMaine (Feb 11, 2017)

Our 2 year old Simplicity model 1696234-02 has a motorized chute that works off a rocker switch on the right handle. The chute turns to the left but now won't turn to the right. It started as an intermittent annoyance that is now a permanent problem. If I hold the button down I can sort of walk the chute over to the right.

- The motor is obviously working because it will turn the chute to the left.
- It's getting power because it turns to the left.
- Could it be a loose connection?
- Bad switch?? Is there an easy way to diagnose this because getting a new one will be a project. The closest dealer is almost 2 hours away.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

A wiring diagram would sure help. 
The switch will typically swap pos & neg power to the motor to make it spin one way vs the other.
Do you have a meter you can measure volts or ohms with?

Edit: Take a look at the switch cleaning and maintenance that this guy did. I think you will find the switch to be very similar if not exactly the same as yours.
How to Fix Broken Electric Chute on John Deere 1330 SE Snowblower


----------



## MadeInMaine (Feb 11, 2017)

dbert said:


> A wiring diagram would sure help.
> The switch will typically swap pos & neg power to the motor to make it spin one way vs the other.
> Do you have a meter you can measure volts or ohms with?
> 
> ...


I don't have a volt meter but I took the switch out to inspect it. Unplugging the switch from the harness and plugging it in upside down allowed me to turn the chute the other direction, which tells me it's the switch. 

I took the switch apart gently with a flat head screw driver and the rocker pads popped out. I noticed some crud inside on the contacts of the rocker pads. I scraped that off with the screwdriver blade and put it back together for a test. It seems that allows the pads to come into contact again to complete the circuit. This is good, since it's a Saturday afternoon on the heels of a big blizzard so basically nothing is open. I'm not sure that's a long-term solution but it will likely get me through today.

Thanks for the link to that John Deere. It's actually an identical switch. Looks like murray, deere, craftsman and simplicity all use the same part. I'm out to find some noalox before the place gets buried . Up to 24" of snow predicted tomorrow....


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

MadeInMaine said:


> ... plugging it in upside down allowed me to turn the chute the other direction, which tells me it's the switch.


That was some great troubleshooting right there.
Glad you got it working.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

GMorning Men, Does that Simplicity have 2 electric motors?? I work on a number of the Snapper versions of that machine. The switches, as you have discovered are a source of problems. there are aftermarket switches, although I don't have a number with me, but I use the Brand Cole-Hersee. They are called a floating ground system, and have 6 wires. the middle 2 (next to each other) are power and ground. Double pole/double throw switches. Pushing the switch in opposite directions, simply reverses the power and ground of the middle wires from the top 2 wires to the bottom 2 and allow the motor to reverse. A quick down and dirty test in to flip the wiring as you did. But if the machine has a chute motor as well as a flap motor, you can swap the switches side to side to verify operation. The connections AT the switches can get dirty, and simply wiggling them around, or remove and replace the connections several times will sometimes restore operation. Also, the connections at the motors themselves will cause grief. Simply plugging and unplugging will sometimes be enough to restore operation. I've been replacing the connectors to avoid further problems, with Deutsche connectors, rather than installing the AMP style connectors, as they are out front and often covered in snow. 

Hope this Helps, Jay


----------



## Walter Howard (Dec 16, 2020)

I had this problem. It wasn't electrical in my case. There is a big, brass looking gear which makes the chute rotate. It's fully exposed right at the base of the chute and engages the teeth on the circumference of the chute, to make it rotate. It was loose and wobbly and would not reliably engage the chute teeth. It worked to rotate the chute in one direction, but not the other. It's a "deep" gear, a cylinder about an inch in diameter, and an inch tall. It has a plastic cap that can be pried off with a screwdriver giving access to a nut inside which holds the gear onto the motor drive shaft which makes the chute rotate. I undid the bolt, put some washers on the shaft first, then put the bolt back on and tightened it. Good as new. I could not force the bolt tighter by itself which I why I put washers on the shaft first.


----------



## Hour Father (Feb 8, 2021)

I own a 2015 model P1524E and the dealer played and replaced the switches the first years I owned it. They come apart very easily and water or snow is the culprit. I now put a piece of duct tape over the switch on the top side. No problems since on that issue. Noticed a grinding noise in the travel system today and thought it may be a bearing. Removed the covers and all looks well. Gave it a grease and oil job.


----------

